# Huge female Betta fish?



## BlueBetta17 (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay so my friend's mom went to WalMart and bought her a female Betta. The Betta is huge and already looks full grown. Do you think someone might've returned her as an adult or do you think she is just a very, very big girl? She is bigger than any Betta I have ever owned and she was just purchased about five days ago. Sorry I can't get any pictures. I looked up pictures and I believe she is a Round Tail.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

You know she might be a king betta...she might even be a he, like a male plakat or something since plakats are often bigger that other betta's to begin with...does she/he have an ovipositer(little white spot on her belly) Thats a pretty good indicator as to whether she is actually a she...if it is a girl than she is probably a king betta since petco does carry that strain ;-)


----------



## BlueBetta17 (Mar 20, 2011)

She is definitely a female - has the white dot. I'm thinking she might be a large Round Tail because that is that her fins look like. I've never heard of a King Betta before. How big do they get?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

this is a male king vs a normal size male betta for size comparison:


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Abby said:


> this is a male king vs a normal size male betta for size comparison:


Holy toledo! :shock:

I've seen king bettas mentioned here and there on this forum, but never realized they were THAT big :shock:


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Abby said:


> this is a male king vs a normal size male betta for size comparison:



That image is a little deceiving since since the normal sized betta is facing the king some, so it looks smaller. 

I made a video of my HM king betta and Glorfindel my HM plakat that I think shows size better.
http://youtu.be/f5p6_DqSbjI


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

its the best i could find. plus the betta has a mask or hood so your cant see his head anyway


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I WILL have a King Betta!! Lovely!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Most females I see at walmart are freakin huge. Longer and much much fatter then other females and males too.


----------



## BlueBetta17 (Mar 20, 2011)

Then she is one O_O She is next to my female veil tail right now in the tank and.....DANG


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

wow thats one big betta



i got a betta bed yay
me:-D


----------



## BlueBetta17 (Mar 20, 2011)

She is huge, and is getting along with my normal-sized Veil Tail female. It was funny because at first when I put the King Betta in the 5gal tank my smaller one flared and was like "DIS IS MY TANK!" and she was just like..."k". xD She looked so cute all flared and tiny.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


> Most females I see at walmart are freakin huge. Longer and much much fatter then other females and males too.


I've noticed this too, I think I posted it somewhere else. My petsmart recently has ENORMOUS females, they look like whales instead of betta fish. None of them are cute either, they kind of look like the stereotypical "fat ugly chick" ...

No cute faces even...all fat-lipped, small eyes, HUGE body, even bigger belly


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Some young males can have a white spot, might I point out. My Jade's got one, but he's a big, flaring halfmoon.

Another way to tell male/female differences is the females tend to flare with just their gills and don't wiggle and such to show off their fins... males do, majorly.

Although, I do have one female that's so rowdy when she sees a male that she does flare with her fins a well. A weird girl, but she is one.

Another way to tell is by the betta's face and/or body shape, but you really have to know what you're looking for to know for sure.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm really curious...do you think maybe you could try to get a photo or video of her some how?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I noticed you said you put her in the same tank as your other female... this isn't a very good idea unless you start a sorority with multiple girls in a larger tank,because 5 gallons would be a bit too small for the two girls to have enough room to be safe and able to hide should one become a bully.


----------



## BlueBetta17 (Mar 20, 2011)

The two have been fine together for two days. I have heard that I do need a bigger tank but they are now the only two in there and my normal female loves following the King around. There haven't been any problems but I was going to separate them as soon as I see any fin nipping. I will try and get a picture of the King Betta tomorrow. I don't have my camera with me at the moment but thank you.


----------



## sunrise2397 (Jul 19, 2011)

Abby said:


> this is a male king vs a normal size male betta for size comparison:


holy jibberish! that huge but i love it and i want one NOW;-)


----------

